# Bord  gais late with bill?



## dollars (30 Mar 2010)

What does estimated date of next bill mean with bord gas electricity? According to my website account it should have been issued last week. How long is normal between estimated date and actual date? What are folks experiences.

If the do not issue a bill can they insist you pay double next time?


----------



## notagardener (1 Apr 2010)

I reckon the 'estimate date' of next bill is exactly what it says. Bills are issued bi-monthly. Personally I never look up such things, just wait for the dreaded bills through the post. I doubt any of these service providers would forget to issue a bill. See the attached for their bill payment Code of Practice. Hope this is of help

[broken link removed]


----------



## MANTO (1 Apr 2010)

Its an 'estimated' date as Bord Gais Energy bill when they receive the reads from Bord Gais Networks. Since market opening they are classified as seperate companies. 

BG Energy estimate the date they are going to receive the bi-monthly read from BG Networks.


----------



## notagardener (1 Apr 2010)

MANTO said:


> Its an 'estimated' date as Bord Gais Energy bill when they receive the reads from Bord Gais Networks. Since market opening they are classified as seperate companies.
> 
> BG Energy estimate the date they are going to receive the bi-monthly read from BG Networks.


 
Seems like a very good explanation except  the reads would be coming from ESB Networks for electricity and BG Networks for gas


----------



## MANTO (1 Apr 2010)

notagardener said:


> Seems like a very good explanation except  the reads would be coming from ESB Networks for electricity and BG Networks for gas


 
Oops - Same scenario for Electrcity bills - the estimated receiving date of the read from ESB Networks 

Both BG Networks and ESB Networks have a what they call a meter read schedule. They send the Suppliers the schedule dates but they are dates in which the endeavor to read an Area. I.e. They would say Rathfarnham meter reads are being taken between 01st - 08th April. But they will not spicify they are reading a certain park, avenue, lane, road etc.


----------



## bond-007 (1 Apr 2010)

They were a week late with my bill. Issued the 29th accroding to the BG website. I still haven't had the paper version yet. I do see that people who only get the paper version are given less time to pay than their paperless users.


----------



## bond-007 (1 Apr 2010)

Also who supplies estimated readings to BG? Do BG work do their own guessing or does ESB networks do the estimating? Just that I have noticed that since moving to BG my estimated bills have been bang on.


----------



## MANTO (1 Apr 2010)

Hi bond-007,

If you are getting your bills online you wont get a paper version as far as i am aware,

BG still receive the estimations from ESB networks, in the UK the Suppliers provide their own estimations but in Ireland the meter reads are solely determined from Networks and sent to all suppliers.


----------



## bond-007 (1 Apr 2010)

I still receive a paper bill. I can look at my account online.

It is interesting what you say about estimates. When I was with ESB they could never get the estimates right to within a reasonable margin. They always under estimated by up to 50%. BG on the other hand are within 5% of the actual readings.


----------



## dobsdave (15 Apr 2010)

My BG electricity bill is currently 7 days late also.
Usually they get it bang on the estimated date.


----------

